# The American Taliban



## Gunz (May 22, 2019)

Gets out of the Federal can tomorrow. Good article on this shithead, apparently still an unrepentant radical jihadist. And RIP Mike Spann.


John Walker Lindh, Known as the ‘American Taliban,’ Is Set to Leave Federal Prison This Week


----------



## Grunt (May 22, 2019)

He was and still is -- an enemy of the United States of America. No amount of prison time is able to change that. He is the same as he was when he was caught.

And yes...may you continue to rest in peace, my Brother!


----------



## Blizzard (May 22, 2019)

Not sure why he is still breathing.


----------



## Devildoc (May 22, 2019)

You know what would make me happy?  To read this:

"...and in other news, John Walker Lindh was found dead of mysterious circumstances mere hours after being released from prison.  Law enforcement has no leads...."


----------



## AWP (May 22, 2019)

The lack of a shiv in his past is disconcerting.


----------



## DA SWO (May 22, 2019)

Thought he was moving to Ireland once he is out?

He's dead if he stays in the US.


----------



## chickenrappa (May 22, 2019)

I thought they'd give him more time than 20 years, for being a Taliban that was apart of killing a CIA case officer? I thought people got the death penalty for that shit.


----------



## Blizzard (May 22, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Thought he was moving to Ireland once he is out?
> 
> He's dead if he stays in the US.


He's not allowed a passport or to travel out of the country.


----------



## Brill (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Brill (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Cookie_ (May 22, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> He's not allowed a passport or to travel out of the country.


He gained Irish citizenship while in prison. He can travel to move there, if approved. In all honesty, it's for the best. I'll find the article, but I remember an opinion piece on Fox explaining that he'd be more likely to be arrested in Ireland for "extremist speech" than he would in the US.


----------



## Blizzard (May 22, 2019)

Cookie_ said:


> He gained Irish citizenship while in prison. He can travel to move there, if approved. In all honesty, it's for the best. I'll find the article, but I remember an opinion piece on Fox explaining that he'd be more likely to be arrested in Ireland for "extremist speech" than he would in the US.


No, he cannot leave the country as one of the terms of his probation, even if he has Irish citizenship.


----------



## Cookie_ (May 22, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> No, he cannot leave the country as one of the terms of his probation, even if he has Irish citizenship.



I should have clarified; he can after his 3? year probation.


----------



## Blizzard (May 22, 2019)

Cookie_ said:


> I should have clarified; he can after his 3? year probation.


Correct...if he makes it that long.  Here's to hoping.


----------



## Brill (May 22, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> No, he cannot leave the country as one of the terms of his probation, even if he has Irish citizenship.



Looks like he can with permission of his PO (para 16). Shocked that DOJ didn’t connect him with Spann’s death.

PLEA AGREEMENT


----------



## chickenrappa (May 22, 2019)

I'm just shocked they're letting this guy out of prison after what he did, people who sell drugs do less time than this guy, and he's a traitor!


----------



## DA SWO (May 22, 2019)

Nov 2001 to may 2019. 18.5 of a 20 year sentence.
He wasn't a model prisoner.

How did he get Irish Citizenship?


----------



## Blizzard (May 22, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> How did he get Irish Citizenship?


Evidently his mom was born there or some shit.


----------



## Muppet (May 23, 2019)

He needs tar, feathering and lynching.


----------



## 11Bull (May 23, 2019)

He's a goner anyway, the CIA has a bone to pick with him.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 23, 2019)

11Bull said:


> He's a goner anyway, the CIA has a bone to pick with him.


I used to believe things like that.  Lately it seems the obvious enemies-of-the-state just go on with their lives, write books, have sex changes, and live life in the open. 

Sad really.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (May 23, 2019)

^No shit... He's probably out by now. Running around with some left wing fruits somewhere to continue his allegiance to AQ...

The . thread post about his google banner tells us everything we need to know about America these days...


----------



## Gunz (May 23, 2019)

11Bull said:


> He's a goner anyway, the CIA has a bone to pick with him.



Sometimes I wish we lived in Russia. 




Muppet said:


> He needs tar, feathering and lynching.



Save the tar, Brother. A nice 7.62mm hole right between the peepers.


----------



## DA SWO (May 23, 2019)

11Bull said:


> He's a goner anyway, the CIA has a bone to pick with him.


Hope so, but it'll have to look like someone else did it.


----------



## wmhutchison (May 23, 2019)

This is why no one has that good, health, fear of the U.S. anymore.


----------



## Grunt (May 23, 2019)

As a nation, we have lost our backbone to deal with those that side with terrorist organizations and choose to fight against us -- whether here or abroad. I am truly aggravated by the fact that he is even able to be released. There are no words to accurately describe how messed up that situation is.


----------

